# 125 grain



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone know why there are fewer and fewer 125 grain mechanical broadheads? I use to get the Grim Reapers, but I can't find their 125 grain model any more. I looked at other brands and they (125 grain models) are virtually non-existent.


----------

